# Injjection Question



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 9, 2017)

Yesterday I mixed the Kosmos injection in a mixing cup and drew the liquid from the cup while injecting a brisket. There was plenty of liquid left so I transferred that to an airtight mixing cup and put it in the fridge. Today I cleaned the injector and used the same batch of liquid to inject a beef blade roast. Because the needle went in and out of the brisket/liquid yesterday does that mean that the whole batch of liquid should have been tossed. Does that mean that the hunk of roast on my smoker now is contaminated and is trash?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2017)

It is good you recognized a potential problem..

Time, temperature, handling of all the initial ingredients plays a part in this decision...

What temp the blade roast will be cooked at also comes into play.... 

If the brisket, inj. liquid etc. was below 40 F, I would consider it safe for the blade roast..   however, if the brisket and injection liquid sat out on the kitchen counter for a couple hours, I would consider the inj. liquid to be contaminated...   The blade roast will have "developed" bacteria injected into it...  It would be like, you are starting 2 hours behind in keeping the meat safe in the "4 hour" temp zone rule...

Anywho, that's my opinion...   You have to decide on "what's a $10 roast worth..   family, food safety wise....


----------

